

Anticresis - syntaxfree
http://dayvancowboy.org/?p=49

======
talboito
Seems like what he's describing as anticresis is a form of <a
href="[http://www.nolo.com/definition.cfm/Term/639E3D61-87F1-4663-9...](http://www.nolo.com/definition.cfm/Term/639E3D61-87F1-4663-9B08614F3414F24E/alpha/S/)">shared
equity mortgage</a> enforced by some interesting informal arrangements.

That writeup includes some of today's most astounding terminologizing. I
believe "habitation services" sits in logical place of "housing" at some point
there.

~~~
syntaxfree
"Anticresis"is both the legal and the folk term for these things. I didn't
just make that name up. I really mean "folk"-- people with semi-functional
knowledge of essential finance. As for "services flow", that's straight out of
microeconomics 101. Otherwise, I'm usually too preoccupied about avoiding
repetition, so I keep trying to find synonyms. I don't believe I'm coming up
with any pseudo-fancy neologism, but if I did, that's just because of my
deficient english. Me try to write good but sometimes me makes mistakes.

Shared equity mortgage is somewhat similar to anticresis, only entirely
different. No equity or property rights are transferred in anticresis, on one
hand, and on the other habitation rights are kept until the loan is repaid, so
it's more like collateralized debt, other than the collateral is ex ante
"transferred" (but not really).

